# BOSS HTX Straight Blade 7'6"



## husqvarna (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a like new BOSS HTX 7'6" Straight Blade plow for sale with SL3 LED lights.

Had it installed on my truck in August, and I only used it 2 times. Now it's being sold. Asking $3500 or best offer. Located in Rindge NH.

Brand new in perfect condition.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

bump


----------

